# Todays Loaded Privy



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2017)

Not sure if the was a Privy or a trash pit but it had lots of bottles. had 39 bottles & probably another 10-15 broken ones we threw back in the hole. All common beers from around 1910 to 1917 approximately I'm guessing. All abm crowntops. All from Detroit. The Weather was almost 70 & sunny past 2 days. highly unusual in mid February when it's usually 3 feet of snow & 20 degrees. LEON.


P.S. Double click pic to supersize.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2017)

More.View attachment 177149View attachment 177150View attachment 177151

Click on all 3 Attachments?


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2017)

More Pics.


----------



## hemihampton (Feb 19, 2017)

Some Broken Bitters bottle. Anybody know what it was? LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles (Feb 19, 2017)

Nice finds! Looks like that bitters bottle would've been a Toneco Stomach Bitters.


----------



## TREASUREHUNT (Feb 20, 2017)

It was sure nice to get out and enjoy the weather. We also found a one quart  Whiskey embossed Hayner Whiskey Bottle Troy Ohio 1897.

Tom


----------



## nhpharm (Feb 20, 2017)

Always fun to go home with a load of stuff!


----------



## ghostdigger (Feb 20, 2017)

The weather is pretty wacky it going to the 60 today it  should be in the 30, s . I see you got and did some  digging a nice haul of bottle's!


----------



## RCO (Feb 20, 2017)

that's a lot of beer bottles , it was warmer here but its still entirely snow covered in this area , I'm not anticipating being able to dig anything until april at earliest


----------



## truedigr (Feb 21, 2017)

Love those insitu pictures. Nice dig.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MINNESOTA DIGGER (Mar 15, 2017)

looks like fun even if its 1910's


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 17, 2017)

Great stuff Leon. Thats a great dig when you don't have to go real deep and pull buckets up. Great finds and great pictures. Thanks for posting


----------

